# Is there a way to fix a odd number of swaps at the very end?



## icetea666 (Aug 28, 2009)

Why do i need to fix parity between solving edges and corners?Is there no way to fix it at the very end?For example by memorizing what PLL i performed last


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 28, 2009)

icetea666 said:


> Why do i need to fix parity between solving edges and corners?


Because parity exists, and you need to solve it if you want to know how to BLD.



icetea666 said:


> Is there no way to fix it at the very end?


There is a way. Also, next time, please write "Is there *a* way to fix it at the very end?" sa that it's possible to give a clear yes/no answer to your question.



icetea666 said:


> For example by memorizing what PLL i performed last


Huh?
Firstly, it helps to know what method you're using. But no matter what method, it's probably possible for you to set up your parity so that you always solve it using the same PLL alg.

For classic Pochmann, you can shoot UBR at the end of corners (assuming your buffer is UBL) if you have parity, and if you use M2 you can add M2 F2 at the end of edges. That always gives you a T-perm.

Not how I'd do it, but it's an example.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 28, 2009)

You can fix parity with PLLs as well. In fact, to my knowledge, most of the top blindfold cubers fix parity at the end instead of in between corners and edges solving.


----------



## icetea666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> icetea666 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do i need to fix parity between solving edges and corners?
> ...



I use old Pochmann method,my buffer position for edges is UR while buffer for corners is located on UBL.


----------

